# I think I found a trigger food



## LucyBug (Sep 18, 2010)

I hadn't had an episode of D in about a week or 2 and just had one. The last time I had it bad was after having spaghetti w/ tomato sauce (which I love! I'm Italian!) and I just had it pretty bad (not as painful) after having leftover spaghetti & tomato sauce w/ meatloaf. I don't really understand why it happens sometimes and not others. I've had plenty of dinners at my boyfriend's that involved pasta & sauce and have been fine. Maybe I ate too much or maybe there's a difference between whole wheat and regular pasta for my stomach. The 2 most recent episodes have been after regular enriched pasta & I usually have the healthier stuff w/ my boyfriend. Ugh, just when I thought I was getting a hold on this!!!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

"I don't really understand why it happens sometimes and not others"----That's the rub. It's not the food, every time. Sometimes it's the build-up of food over time. If I have spaghetti tonight, I'm fine, but the lunch I make of it tomorrow pushes me over the edge. The beef tonight is fine, the beef leftovers tomorrow makes it too much. I have to rest between doses. If you pay closer attention you'll notice this correlation.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

it is the food, in a way..........if this type of thing is something that u or others have a problem with, it's cause every single thing u consume, food, vitamins, anything, creates waste acids in the body..........it's a normal part of digestion...........& u really wouldn't want it not to happen, it could probably do major damage to the body, if it didn't happen...........in any case, these waste acids have to be filtered out & excreted by the kidneys...........if, for any reason, ur kidneys r not quite up to par, then these waste acids build up in the blood........the body can not have this happen, it would b detrimental to all tissues in contact with the blood............so if the kidneys r not getting rid of the excess, then ur body, in it's infinite wisdom, stores them in out of the way places..........this is what can cause arthritis pain, gout, migraines, skin looking puffy & or mottled, muscle & tendon swelling & pain............there r many things that indicate this result..........& if u go to the drs & tell them to test for this, if it's slight, just enough to make u feel these things, drs will just give u some drug to treat the symptoms of each thing that is going on.............i believe that medical lab tests r not as finely tuned as they will b in the future.............right now, u just about have to express some condition to get real help...........then they treat the condidtion, not the cause of the condition.............but it goes back to the build up of waste acids...........the one thing that gets rid of these acids, is to increase ur stomach acid, hydrochloric acid (HCl), in ur stomach.........it does many things....one of which is to digest ur food, another is to increase oxygen in the blood & tissues...........it also kills candida in the stomach, which stops it from going systemic.........this is the only inorganic acid ur body produces.............without it, many things degrade in the body............& it can take decades for it to come to a head & cause something like D from waste acids.............now, vinegar is acetic acid & acetic acid is one of those waste acids our body produces............tomatoes have ascorbic acid & other types..........they add to the load of waste acids in ur body.......when they get to b too much, ur body wants to get rid of them in the most efficient way..............hence, Diarrhea............the problem tho is that it also takes out many nutrients with it, but the body treats things in order of have to...........this can b a real problem..........but the body is about putting out fires in the order of the worst 1st.............& it all goes back to not enough HCl production in the stomach..........many things can interfere with this production, age, stress, genetics, many things..............betaine hydrochloride can sometimes help, maybe............u have to try it to c if it does help, if it doesn't then u may have a real tissue deficiency of the things that make & secrete the HCl...........if this is the problem, then u have to take the real mcCoy..............potassium helps to make HCl............& here's another thing.....the adrenals produce a stress hormone called aldosterone............when this hormone is low, D comes with fast feet.......like now..!!!!..........look into adrenal fatigue, take things that help them, sea salt is one of them...........if u think sodium is bad for u, think again.......without it, ur adrenals go wanting & u suffer........another thing low HCl in the stomach, is raised blood glucose..........if this goes on long enough, u get type 2 diabetes...........the adrenals also control blood glucose levels & if they r tired, u r shafted..........balance people..........everything has to b in balance & our world today, is all about imbalance.............& EVERY ONE IS GENETICALLY DIFFERENT..............u have to b a detective..........we have to b able to look at our bodies & biology in an objective way............acting like a scientist & doing experiments on ourselves & documenting them so that we can c the trends helps alot...........sometimes u can't c the forest for the trees.............being pro-active & not reactive will help u get a handle on ur body & problems...........don't rely on drs............they r myopic in the extreme..............


----------



## LucyBug (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for replying. crstar - what have you found to work for you?I hate days like today. I've had D twice after eating - makes me just not want to ever eat again! I just want to feel better & curl up into a ball.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes D after eating is more about how/when you eat.Unfortunately waiting as long as possible to eat means you are more likely to have diarrhea (as well as eating a larger or fattier meal).Small frequent meals tend to work better than waiting too long too eat.


----------



## conrad (Apr 1, 2002)

I find pasta is a trigger for me,especially if it's laced with Parmesan cheese.Pasta after all is bread and some breads make you go.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sometimes D after eating is more about how/when you eat.Unfortunately waiting as long as possible to eat means you are more likely to have diarrhea (as well as eating a larger or fattier meal).Small frequent meals tend to work better than waiting too long too eat.


Yes, this is something I'm learning. When and what to eat. I often skipped eating in the morning so I had nothing effect how my day was going. I was feeling good when I wake up and I wasn't going to let anything ruin that. Unfortunately, I learned through reading that this could've been precisely the problem. It's been a long slow process (when you have to go through every thing you put in your body--its bound to take a while!). But part of me in enjoying it. Its like my own personal science project and getting to know myself..and ultimately making the days to come much easier!


----------

